# Huffy Camaro



## ohdeebee (Aug 4, 2011)

Just bought this bike form the original owner. He said he rode it twice and never even got around to putting batteries in the light.


----------



## Oldbikes (Aug 4, 2011)

Now that is one CLEAN GREEN MACHINE!


----------



## StevieZ (Aug 4, 2011)

That is a beautiful Bicycle. Ride it and Enjoy it.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 4, 2011)

DANG!  A museum quality bicycle if I ever saw one!


----------



## Monark52 (Aug 4, 2011)

Man, how cool is that?!!  Really nice find!


----------



## aceuh (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm green with envy!   Would love to have one that clean!


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 6, 2011)

thats exactly the same on I had


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 6, 2011)

well almost


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 6, 2011)

the chrome fenders look so much better and having the lights attached makes it so much cooler, i will say they ride pretty good


----------

